# IVault



## Vladimok (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Etes-vous utilisateurs du logiciel Ivault mobi et Ivault Web ?

Si oui, quel est votre opinion ?

Merci


----------



## galaxom (13 Février 2010)

J'avais mes mots de passe dans un fichier Excel auparavant, et j'ai pu importer le tout facilement sur http://ivault.mobi
Ça vaut à peu près 5/an. J'utilise sans pb depuis 3 mois.
Il y a un PIN pour rentrer sur le compte et un mot de passe pour le coffre.

Galaxom

PS : je viens de faire une recherche sur Google, et je vois qu'ils sont passés au journal de 20h d'hier ! http://news.jericoa.net/?p=362


----------



## Vladimok (13 Février 2010)

galaxom a dit:


> J'avais mes mots de passe dans un fichier Excel auparavant, et j'ai pu importer le tout facilement sur http://ivault.mobi
> Ça vaut à peu près 5/an. J'utilise sans pb depuis 3 mois.
> Il y a un PIN pour rentrer sur le compte et un mot de passe pour le coffre.
> 
> ...



Peut-on l'utiliser conjointement sur iPod et Mac ?


----------



## galaxom (15 Février 2010)

J'ai la combinaison ivault/mac (safari). Mon père lui utilise ivault avec un ipod touch et un mac.


----------

